# Hello from Louisiana



## GoldenLove (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi,

My name is Jennifer I am from Louisiana. I do not currently own a Havanese; However, I am looking. I have been doing research on the Havanese and the Coton de Tulear, and they seem to have a lot of similarities. 

I have a 2year old golden retriever..... I love goldens and I was thinking about getting another when my husband suggested a smaller dog. Then the research began  I am part of the golden retriever forum and everyone on it has been very helpful so I figured I should join this one for the best info on Havs.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WELCOME to the forum!! :welcome:

the Havanese is an amazing breed, everything we could have ever wanted in a dog, in a very tiny package fit for our very tiny house!! We've had our baby, Tillie, since Septmeber, she is now 5 months old 
I hope you make yourself at home here on the forum and find the info you are looking for!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the group Jennifer. You'll find wonderful information here and the most caring group of people. The havanese breed is very special. Though small, they're sturdy, sweet, funny and charming. Good luck in your search.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi Jennifer and Welcome. You will find all sorts of information here. We all are crazy for Hav's here and many of us have another breed as well.


----------



## GoldenLove (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you! It is so hard to find a breeder in my area. I know when I decide on a pup or even an adult if available, they may have to be flown and it worries me. I am not familiar with how all that works, but I wouldn't want to stress a pup.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome!! Ask away. We all have em - we all love em - and we all have stories to tell.

These little guys are small, so putting them in with larger dogs "may" not be the best idea - of course that depends on temprament. Our Snickers plays well with larger dogs, but Snoopy is still nervous. Snickers is really pretty fast, and can change directions on a dime so I don't worry to much about her. Snickers isn't quite as fast and is still learning. If the Golden is gentle they should be fine. 


Be aware, these little guys aren't called 'Velcro' dogs for nothing. Once you have bonded you won't be able to seperate yourself!!

HTH.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Jennifer and welcome to the forum. Like you, I also am currently Havaless (until tomorrow), and came here looking for advice, support, and info after researching and learning that Havanese was the breed for me. The gang here is awesome and you will find that they are sooooo helpful and knowledgeable and very graciously willing to take us newbies under their wing...er paw. You've definitely come to the right place.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Like Jim said, the Havs are velcro dogs which means they love to be with you all the time. Eli is my first dog as an adult so it took me awhile to adjust to having him follow me around everywhere. Now I go looking for him when he's not by my side! We love him like crazy. It's probably good that you have another dog so there is a ready playmate around. Havs come with very noticeable personalities so finding a match for you and your dog will be important. My Eli would have done well with a super energetic dog in the house. He's happy to run and play ALL day. A slower, lazier dog would drive him crazy and visa versa. There are tremendously knowledgeble folks on this forum that have been invaluable to me in the past 3 months. Good luck with your search and let us know what you decide!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, fellow Who Dat! What part of the state are you from?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

All my babies have gotten along with one another. They never seemed to notice the size difference. I think the little ones think they're big dogs anyway.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome, Jennifer! Like others have said, just ask away - there are some very knowledgeable people here. We have had Augie for nearly two years. Three years ago, I never knew the breed existed. I have pet birds and my search started with looking for breed that gets along well with other pets, which led to the Havanese, and the more I found out, the more I liked what I was learning. For a small dog, they are quite sturdy. And about them being velcro dogs - some are more velcro than others. Augie seems to be on the more independent side. He is not constantly stuck to my side as some others have described. He is just a happy, fun-loving dog, loves everyone. Have fun in your search for information.


----------



## GoldenLove (Dec 3, 2010)

SnickersDad said:


> Welcome!! Ask away. We all have em - we all love em - and we all have stories to tell.
> 
> These little guys are small, so putting them in with larger dogs "may" not be the best idea - of course that depends on temprament. Our Snickers plays well with larger dogs, but Snoopy is still nervous. Snickers is really pretty fast, and can change directions on a dime so I don't worry to much about her. Snickers isn't quite as fast and is still learning. If the Golden is gentle they should be fine.
> 
> ...


I dont mind the velcro part  My golden is very calm and gentle, I am actually very blessed to have such a great dog. I have four kids, my youngest who just made three has an amazing bond with him. Diesel (my golden) is great with other dogs also, I know this because I have fostered a few. I'm glad I found this forum


----------



## GoldenLove (Dec 3, 2010)

trueblue said:


> Welcome to the forum, fellow Who Dat! What part of the state are you from?


I'm from Houma, about 45mins south of New Orleans


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I think I read somewhere that Golden Retrievers are a good match for Havanese . My brother just got a rescue lab who is having problems with Maddie we are going very slow with them. He lunges at her and Maddie barks and gets mad.
I have had maddie around a three year little girl, she at first didn't like Maddie putting her paws up on her and she would cry. Another little girl about 7 or 8 chanced maddie around, it was the only time I have seen Maddies tail go under. Maddie was about 4mo old and I'm sure if she had been around a child who chanced her from the beginning she would not have been scared. 
Their are alot of people who have had their pups delivered by plane and the worst problem is they did not get the puppy that they thought like health problems and such. You will learn alot about breeders on this forum so don't do what I did and decide on a puppy one week and have your puppy by the next. We love Maddie but she did not come from a repeatable breeder.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi agian,
I also wanted to point out that a good repeatable breeder does not give full papers they are limited paper work. and the cost is about $1,600. give or take a few. To fly them in is around $300.00 with the vets visits you are looking at over a $2,000 dollar investment.
It is sad to say that I would never have had my first Havanese if I had done it right because my HD Would not have paid that much for a dog.We paid $950.00 and paid more then the other puppy's because I was told she was show potential. No health testing was done on the mom and dad and you will learn how important that is when you decide on a breeder.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! One of my neighbors has a black lab and a Havanese puppy. They get along very well....and my two Havanese love them both!


----------



## GoldenLove (Dec 3, 2010)

*Thanks for the warm welcomes and infromation*

I'm ok with limited paper. I do plan on having my puppy spayed or if it is an adult I would hope she had been spayed. I want a little girl to spoil and put bows in her hair. I searched the Havanese rescue but the one female not pending adoption would be better in a quite home with no young children. I have always grown up around dogs and I made sure to teach my children proper handling of a dog. I have a 10, 9, 7, 3 year old. As I said before my three year old has the strongest bond with animals. We actually go to My Hearts Desire, which is a no kill animal shelter and my little girl loves on all the animals  with permission of course.

I was not aware of all the testing when I first got my golden, and have been lucky he is very healthy. Since he is now 2 I will be getting his x-rays. I got him from a BYB but I love him! We are going take pics with Santa tomorrow 

I love to research. I read the whole book on Golden Retrievers for dummies and I am currently reading Dog Training for Dummies. I have Karen Pryer clicker training book, and Don't Shoot the Dog!: The New Art of Teaching and Training. I love working with dogs.

I would love a Havanese tomorrow but I also want to find one that is right for my family and from researching I see to get the right one from a reputable breeder can take a few months to a year even, so I will be patient and just learn as much as possible about this lovely breed


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome, I have a lab who loves my 4 havanese and they love her. She was 7 when I got my first havanese and she has been a much happier dog having other dogs living with her. She has been super gentle and loving with each addition. I have family in Kaplan and Abbeyville and Lafayette.


----------



## GoldenLove (Dec 3, 2010)

Paige said:


> Welcome, I have a lab who loves my 4 havanese and they love her. She was 7 when I got my first havanese and she has been a much happier dog having other dogs living with her. She has been super gentle and loving with each addition. I have family in Kaplan and Abbeyville and Lafayette.


Awesome! I do believe Diesel would love a companion. The few dogs that I have fostered he seemed so happy. Do you know of any good breeders in Louisiana?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Jennifer and :welcome: to the forum 

I don't know if you've been told yet,but Havanese do NOT realize they are a small breed, lol..In fact, they may have to boss the golden around  

My girl is actually great with larger dogs and they are SO smart. 

Kudos to you for doing your due diligence and research, I wish everyone who wanted a dog did so.

Kara


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

You might want to look into Tejano Havanese in Houston, which would not be too bad of drive for you. Cherie is a good breeder. She does all the health testing and is focused on bettering the breed. Her puppies are around $2,500.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome, Jennifer!  I hope we're able to help you find the Hav of your dreams!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. :welcome: I just joined in November and have learned so much already. You'll definitely get a lot of great info on here.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

GoldenLove said:


> I'm from Houma, about 45mins south of New Orleans


No way. I'm in Raceland. Small, small world.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't believe these people Jennifer. They're all liars. No one here likes these Neezers ,they just pretend. :behindsofa:


----------



## GoldenLove (Dec 3, 2010)

trueblue said:


> No way. I'm in Raceland. Small, small world.


Awesome! I may have to meet Santos one day


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

GoldenLove said:


> I dont mind the velcro part  My golden is very calm and gentle, I am actually very blessed to have such a great dog. I have four kids, my youngest who just made three has an amazing bond with him. Diesel (my golden) is great with other dogs also, I know this because I have fostered a few. I'm glad I found this forum


Hi and welcome to the forum! I am also from Louisiana  I have an 8 year old Golden girl, Cassie, and a 1 1/2 year old Hav, Izzo. They are the best of friends and get along great. They play hard and my Izzo has never gotten hurt. Both breeds are so wonderful. I don't think you would encounter any problems getting a Hav. There are not many breeders near us in Louisiana. I got my little guy from Prairiwind Havanese in South Dakota and he was flown to me. He did great so don't worry about that part. Best of luck with your search for your new family member! I also have three kids and both of my dogs LOVE them!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

GoldenLove said:


> I'm from Houma, about 45mins south of New Orleans


I am not far either! Kim (Santos Mom) and I both got our Havs from Linda at Prairiwind. We are both very happy with our little guys and are wanting to add to our Hav family but our hubbies won't let us :/


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I hope you find the perfect Havanese for your family. Have you considered contacting the Havanese Club of America breeder referal or the regional clubs to try to find your dog? I know the web mistress of the Southern Magnolia Havanese Club passes on referrals to those who have puppies available. 
You might open up to a male also. There are so many people looking for a female and there has been an abundance of males born this year. My litter had three males and one female and all the people who contacted me wanted a female except one who wanted the puppy I couldn't part with. 
Be patient and wait for the dog that fits your family best. Becky


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Becky Chittenden said:


> Welcome to the forum. I hope you find the perfect Havanese for your family. Have you considered contacting the Havanese Club of America breeder referal or the regional clubs to try to find your dog? I know the web mistress of the Southern Magnolia Havanese Club passes on referrals to those who have puppies available.
> You might open up to a male also. There are so many people looking for a female and there has been an abundance of males born this year. My litter had three males and one female and all the people who contacted me wanted a female except one who wanted the puppy I couldn't part with.
> Be patient and wait for the dog that fits your family best. Becky


You can send one of those boys to me! I love the boys.


----------



## GoldenLove (Dec 3, 2010)

Mom2Izzo said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum! I am also from Louisiana  I have an 8 year old Golden girl, Cassie, and a 1 1/2 year old Hav, Izzo. They are the best of friends and get along great. They play hard and my Izzo has never gotten hurt. Both breeds are so wonderful. I don't think you would encounter any problems getting a Hav. There are not many breeders near us in Louisiana. I got my little guy from Prairiwind Havanese in South Dakota and he was flown to me. He did great so don't worry about that part. Best of luck with your search for your new family member! I also have three kids and both of my dogs LOVE them!


Awww, I love the pic you have of them two


----------



## GoldenLove (Dec 3, 2010)

Becky Chittenden said:


> Welcome to the forum. I hope you find the perfect Havanese for your family. Have you considered contacting the Havanese Club of America breeder referal or the regional clubs to try to find your dog? I know the web mistress of the Southern Magnolia Havanese Club passes on referrals to those who have puppies available.
> You might open up to a male also. There are so many people looking for a female and there has been an abundance of males born this year. My litter had three males and one female and all the people who contacted me wanted a female except one who wanted the puppy I couldn't part with.
> Be patient and wait for the dog that fits your family best. Becky


I did look on the Havanese Club of America breeder directory, but never thought to call them. I do like males, really the only reason for a female is to dress her with cute little bows


----------



## GoldenLove (Dec 3, 2010)

Took Diesel to take pictures with Santa today  Tomorrow I will be driving to Lafayette to go pick up my foster golden, Tucker.

Tucker is a year old.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

GoldenLove said:


> Took Diesel to take pictures with Santa today  Tomorrow I will be driving to Lafayette to go pick up my foster golden, Tucker.
> 
> Tucker is a year old.


He's beautiful! I love your avatar pic! My Golden is a female and my Hav is a male. I would be open to a female Hav in the future but to be honest, I would really consider getting another boy first. All Hav owners will tell you- girls love you but the boys are IN LOVE with you. My little guy thinks i hung the moon


----------



## GoldenLove (Dec 3, 2010)

Mom2Izzo said:


> He's beautiful! I love your avatar pic! My Golden is a female and my Hav is a male. I would be open to a female Hav in the future but to be honest, I would really consider getting another boy first. All Hav owners will tell you- girls love you but the boys are IN LOVE with you. My little guy thinks i hung the moon


Thank You!

I'm sure when it comes down to it, finding the right one for my family I'll be open to male or female but I just think its sooo cute when the little girls have the bows in their hair :biggrin1:

I am being very patient and will read read and read.... I would like to find Tucker his forever home before bringing a puppy in.


----------

